# iOS 9 - supprimer message d'avertissement



## Jean40 (18 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,
Depuis le nouvel iOS 9, "mail" affiche systématiquement un message lors de la réception de nouveaux messages. Où et comment supprimer ce message ?


----------



## Oizo (18 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,
Réglage > Notifications > Mail > Aller sur votre compte mail > Mettre style d'alerte sur "Aucun" ou "Bannières"


----------



## Jean40 (18 Septembre 2015)

Oizo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Réglage > Notifications > Mail > Aller sur votre compte mail > Mettre style d'alerte sur "Aucun" ou "Bannières"


Merci ! J'avais donc apporté cette modification dans les "réglages" avant l'iOS 9.1...


----------

